# drug abuse



## bowgy

Another young actors life ruined by drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Mercury1989

It has long been no secret that celebrities are addicted to alcohol because big money and a luxurious life lead to the fact that many break down. Personally I would advise such people to contact companies that help an addict and then the world will be much healthier and more logical


----------



## pollo70

Dang it!


----------



## AF CYN

Hollywood eats young talent for breakfast. Too bad. He had a promising career ahead of him.


----------



## Tuckerness

Ohh man, he was so promising. I was expecting big things from him actually. As said above, hollywood is not the best place for young talent. I guess it is surely due to crack and alcohol, or maybe even worse, like cocaine or heroin. No way his career was ruined like that due to marijuana, i mean, just take a look at snoop dogg, he is just ok! Actually, in case we are going to be serious about this subject, i must agree that alcohol and drugs have ruined many lives. However, the comeback made by some people that fell into this ''pit''. Just take a look at Robert Downey Jr! That is why do not consider weed something bad. I have felt it's benefits for our healt on myself. During the lockdown i had too look on the list of DC weed delivery companies, as i was really anxious, after that depressed. And to be honest, weed really helped me a lot.


----------

